# RAPALA WOBBLER XXXL GIANT LURE 180cm Silver Selten Riesenteil



## am-angelsport (28. September 2012)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

TOP Angebot



*RAPALA WOBBLER XXXL * ​ *ORIGINAL *  *GIANTLURE 
*​ *180cm*​ *NEU&OVP*​ *Farbe Silver*


*nur 299,99 €
*​ *
Der wohl größte Wobbler den Sie je gesehen haben.     * ​ *Extra XXL!!!    * ​ *Selten und nur schwer zu bekommen!!!    * ​ *Dieser Wobbler ist für Angler und Sammler gleichermaße faszinierend.  Ein Sondermodell der Spitzenklasse.  Für Deko in Vereinsheimen, Hobbyraum oder auch am Arbeitsplatz.  Ein muss für jeden begeisterten Angler.    * ​ *Länge 180cm    * ​ *Höhe 25cm    * ​​​http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-180cm-Silver-Selten-Riesenteil_p21429_x2.htm







http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-180cm-Silver-Selten-Riesenteil_p21429_x2.htm

bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.



www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de




[FONT=&quot]bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911[/FONT]




Beste Grüße


Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

